# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  θυροτηλεοραση bitron

## vasilllis

Καλησπερα
Αν και δεν βρηκα πουθενα τον τυπο της (Α60-Α06022,ειναι απο το τροφοδοτικο) θελω βοηθεια σχετικα με δυο εντολες που θελω.
Η 1η ειναι να παρω ψυχρη επαφη οταν ανοιγει καποιος απο πανω το ηλεκ.κυπρι(Το πιο απλο με ενα ρελεδακι 12vac )
H 2η ειναι να δωσω εντολη στο κυπρι (με 12vdc) να ανοιξει.Να τα δωσω παραλληλα με τα καλωδια της μπουτονιερας???Υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρουμε τις κλεμες της μπουτονιερας που ειναι το μπουτον?Αν και καπου διαβασα οτι το καλωδιο C ειναι για ηχο ,ομιλια και κλειδαρια???

Καθε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη.

----------


## el greco 1

βασιλη δεν υπαρχει σχεδιο απο αυτην για να αρχησουμε απο μια ακρη?

----------


## vasilllis

δεν εχω καποιο σχεδιο.αν βοηθουσε να ανεβασω καποια φωτο?

----------


## el greco 1

τι να σου πω εχω καιρο να κανω τετοια εφαμογη αλλα καλο αν υπαρχει καποια φωτο να δουμε πωs ειναι.

----------


## xrhstosmp

εγω λεω να μη δωσεις παραλληλα στο κυπρι τη 2η εντολη που θες..καλυτερα η εντολη της θτν και η 2η εντολη να οπλιζουν απο ενα ρελεδακι και κατοπιν αυτα απο ανεξαρτητη πηγη να τροφοδοτει μεσω των επαφων των ρελε το κυπρι

----------


## lepouras

http://www.dacaelectric.it/PUBBLIC/m...R%20schemi.PDF

για δες βρε Βασίλη μήπως είναι αυτή στην σελίδα 5

----------


## vasilllis

Χρηστο,ετσι εχω σκεφτει να το κανω.βασικα με διπολικο ρελε με NC επαφη να δουλευει απο την θυροτηλεοραση και με την εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια απο την ΝΟ.

Γιαννη μαλλον αυτο εναι το σχεδιακι.θα το δω για σιγουρα.Ασε να βγαλω και καμια φωτο γιατι δεν βγαινει νοημα ετσι..
Σας ευχαριστω παντως.

----------


## vasilllis

20150615_190519.jpg20150615_190433.jpg20150615_205549.jpg

Αργησα αλλα ανεβασα .Γιαννη εριξα μια ματια και ολα τα σχεδια απο αυτα που ανεβασες δειχνει μπουτον ανοιγματος κυπρι στην κλεμα ~ και P(αν θυμαμαι καλα γιατι παρεδωσα  :Smile: ).Το μπουτον θα το συνδεσω εκει και εντολη θα παρω απο ρελεδακι 12vac.

----------


## her

Βασίλη αν θες περιέγραψε λίγο τι θες να κάνεις ακριβώς, γιατί εγώ δεν το κατάλαβα. Θέλεις να ανοίγεις μια δεύτερη πόρτα από επάνω; Θες να βάλεις κάποιο κρυφό μπουτόν για το άνοιγμα της πόρτας; Την δουλεύω αυτή την μάρκα και ελπίζω να μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## lepouras

Βασίλη θέλεις να προσθέσεις μπουτόν δίπλα στην πόρτα για άνοιγμα? γιατί στο σχέδιο το έχει και το παίρνεις κατευθείαν από την μπουτονιέρα.

----------


## vasilllis

Δωσε τα φωτα σου Ηρακληηηηηη.
Εβαλα ενα καρταναγνωστη και εναν ηλεκτροπυρο στην πορτα για να την κλειδωνει,καθοτι μικρη σε διαμερισματα πολυκατοικια την εχουν κλεψει πολλακις,μεχρι προσφατως αδειασαν ολες τις αποθηκες.
Ετσι με αυτο το συστημα θελω:
1.Οταν ανοιγει καποιος απο διαμερισμα να μου κλεινει μια επαφη για να ανοιγω τον ηλεκτροπυρο (αυτο μαλλον απο ενα ρελεδακι 12vac θα γινει.
2.Οταν δινει εντολη ο καρταναγνωστης (12vdc) να ανοιγει το κυπρι.Εκει σκεφτηκα στην αρχη να δινω παραλληλη ταση αλλα δεν μου αρεσε σαν σκεψη και μετα ειδα το σχεδιο του Γιαννη να τοποθετησω ενα ρελε στην θεση του μπουτον.

Γιαννη (μαλλον για την σελιδα 5 μιλαμε) τα μπουτον που δειχνει μεσα στην μπουτονιερα ειναι τα κουδουνια του οροφου.Τα μπουτον που παταει η θυροτηλεοραση για να ανοιξει δεν το βλεπω στο σχεδιο.Εχει μονο αυτο το μπουτον διπλα στο κυπρι.

----------


## lepouras

Βασίλη οπότε θέλεις την δυνατότητα να ανοίγει η πόρτα μες δύο διαφορετικές εντολές(καρτα και θ/τ)
μήπως ο καρταναγνώστης βγάζει ψυχρή επαφή για το άνοιγμα? συνήθως έχουν έξοδο από ρελε. οπότε γλιτώνεις λίγο την ταλαιπωρία. αν δεν βγάζει και εφόσον για τον ηλεκτροπύρο θέλεις πάλη ψυχρή τότε και με ένα ρελε DC το κάνεις και βάζεις μια γέφυρα από την Θ/Τ  για το κυπρί(επειδή είναι εναλλασσόμενο) και μια δίοδο από την κάρτα(εφόσον από εκεί έχεις DC) και έτσι αποφεύγεις να εμπλακούν οι δύο τάσεις και δεν γεμίζεις ρελε. αν έχει ψυχρή η κάρτα απλά όπως είπες δώσε κατευθείαν στην εντολή μπουτον όπως έχει το σχέδιο. εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα καλά τη θέλεις.

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη οπότε θέλεις την δυνατότητα να ανοίγει η πόρτα μες δύο διαφορετικές εντολές(καρτα και θ/τ)
> μήπως ο καρταναγνώστης βγάζει ψυχρή επαφή για το άνοιγμα? συνήθως έχουν έξοδο από ρελε. οπότε γλιτώνεις λίγο την ταλαιπωρία. αν δεν βγάζει και εφόσον για τον ηλεκτροπύρο θέλεις πάλη ψυχρή τότε και με ένα ρελε DC το κάνεις και βάζεις μια γέφυρα από την Θ/Τ  για το κυπρί(επειδή είναι εναλλασσόμενο) και μια δίοδο από την κάρτα(εφόσον από εκεί έχεις DC) και έτσι αποφεύγεις να εμπλακούν οι δύο τάσεις και δεν γεμίζεις ρελε. αν έχει ψυχρή η κάρτα απλά όπως είπες δώσε κατευθείαν στην εντολή μπουτον όπως έχει το σχέδιο. εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα καλά τη θέλεις.



Ο καρταναγνωστης εχει μια μεταγωγικη την οποια χρησιμοποιω για να δωσω εντολη (-) στο τροφοδοτικο οπου αλλαζει μια μεταγωγικη ( +12) .Ετσι η NC θα ανοιξει τον ηλεκτροπυρο και η NO θα οπλισει το ρελε για να ανοιξει το κυπρι(θα παιζει το ρολο του μπουτον.
Επισης αλλο ενα ρελε θα χρειαστω (απο την ταση του κυπρι) να κλεινει μια επαφη (εκτελει χρεη button exit του καρταναγνωστη).
Σκεφτεσαι κατι απλοικοτερο?

----------


## lepouras

μπαααααααα μπερδεύτηκα με τόσα +- :Blushing: .
οπότε αν αυτό που λες σε καλύπτει τότε οκ. :Biggrin:

----------


## vasilllis

Θα ανεβασω ενα σχεδιακι,μολις βρω χρονο.Ισως και καποια φωτο αν ενδιαφερει καννεναν.

----------


## vasilllis

Γιαννη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα σχεδια...
Τελικα εκανα δουλιτσα.
με την ενεργοποιηση του κυπρι απο την θυροτηλεοραση πλεον οπλιζω ενα ρελε ac ,οπου με την σειρα του ενεργοποιει τον καρταναγνωστη και δινει αυτος πλεον εντολη στο κυπρι(οπλιζει ενα dc relay,γεφυρα στο ΑΡ+ ~)
20150620_135612.jpg20150620_135600.jpg20150620_135551.jpg20150620_135517.jpg


ΥΓ τα πομολα που λειπουν ,ηταν προηγουμενη κλοπη,μαζι με κατι πομολακια απο τα ντουλαπακια δεη και την κλειδωμενη ταπα της σωληνας πετρελαιου.

----------

